
How is HN karma calculated? - grease
I understand how HN calculates top posts (roughly, points divided by age to the power gravity) - but how is a user's karma calculated? I looked at the points in the threads/comments link on the top of HN, but the sum of the points there do not add up to my karma.<p>I'm guessing the answer to this is pretty simple and it bugs me no end that I don't know it :(<p>PS: Are all votes equal (when it comes to deciding the rank of a post), or does it depend on the karma of the voter?
======
Udo
I would like to know how the average is calculated. When I was a noob below
100 Karma, the average was regularly updated to reflect the actual average
karma of all my comments. However, this stopped around the time I reached 100.
Now, my avg remains fixed at 2.17, a value that I'm sure has nothing to do
with my actual ($karma_total/$comments_count) ratio anymore. Does anyone know
how this works?

~~~
msbmsb
Ask HN: How is the avg in my HN profile calculated? ->
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1648811>

~~~
Udo
Thanks! So it would appear that my hunch was right, only the first comments
are used for avg, after that it never changes again:

" _So it takes your comments numbered 6-50, throws out the highest-scoring
one, and averages them._ "

~~~
ig1
Comment 1 is the most recent comment, not your oldest one.

~~~
Udo
In this case, I believe there might be a bug. Not that it matters. Just
saying.

------
makecheck
It seems to be the sum of upvotes for anything you submitted, plus (or minus)
any points from comments you've made; and a comment score of 1 is not counted.

~~~
grease
Yeah, I thought that would be the case, but some how it doesn't seem to add up
in my case ... But wait, the "threads" link does not show the posts I made -
only comments ... So I might be missing upvotes on the posts ... hmm, how do I
see all th posts I made?

~~~
makecheck
Click your name to see your profile page, which has links to submissions and
comments.

------
lhnn
Just something to note: I lost 40 karma points in a day when I was only
downvoted 20 points... some of which I deserved, but still, something didn't
work as expected.

~~~
bpourriahi
Can someone explain how to downvote something? I only see an up arrow next to
posts.

~~~
kingsidharth
You can down-vote after reaching a particular karma threshold.

~~~
zdw
At this point, you need 500 karma to downvote, per pg:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

